# Jellybean voice commands



## theeo928

Has anyone discovered any cool voice commands yet? I just flashed about 20 minutes ago and noticed a few.

"What's the weather like in DC?" prompted a voice response of the current weather in DC

"What's the weather going to be like on Friday in DC?" prompted the same as above, but with Friday's weather

"What day does the 4th of July fall on?" prompted a voice response giving me the weekday for this year's 4th

"Where am I?" Pulled up my GPS location


----------



## blaineevans

I can't get the schedule thing to go through.. all the others worked including "is it going to rain today?".

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theeo928

Hmm I just tried it again and it looked like it just tried to set an alarm, maybe I was wrong on that one. Edited.


----------



## nunyazz

Set an alarm for 2pm tomorrow... She says "Setting Alarm" and the card comes up with the right info. cool.


----------



## droidmakespwn

Sports scores work great. I saw a pic of someone asking how tall is Adam corolla and that definitely works also.


----------



## nunyazz

You can ask more specific questions about the weather like:
Is it going to rain on Saturday? she says "No, it isn't going to rain this Saturday, the forecast for this weekend in (current location) is .... "
very cool.


----------



## JkdJEdi

nunyazz said:


> You can ask more specific questions about the weather like:
> Is it going to rain on Saturday? she says "No, it isn't going to rain this Saturday, the forecast for this weekend in (current location) is .... "
> very cool.


 The voice app talks back now like Siri?


----------



## nunyazz

JkdJEdi said:


> The voice app talks back now like Siri?


Yep.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

First thing I asked it was "Do the Yankees play today?" Sure enough they do and I was told "The Yankee's are plying the White Sox today at 7:05 pm." with a nice card and link to an MLB.com article about the game today. I don't really need the voice but I'm sure you can turn that off. Just fired JB up and it's still downloading my apps so I still have some playing around to do.


----------



## theeo928

ERIFNOMI said:


> First thing I asked it was "Do the Yankees play today?" Sure enough they do and I was told "The Yankee's are plying the White Sox today at 7:05 pm." with a nice card and link to an MLB.com article about the game today. I don't really need the voice but I'm sure you can turn that off. Just fired JB up and it's still downloading my apps so I still have some playing around to do.


Very cool

I need to leave work so I can talk to my phone in a much less awkward environment


----------



## CC16177

ERIFNOMI said:


> First thing I asked it was "Do the Yankees play today?" Sure enough they do and I was told "The Yankee's are plying the White Sox today at 7:05 pm." with a nice card and link to an MLB.com article about the game today. I don't really need the voice but I'm sure you can turn that off. Just fired JB up and it's still downloading my apps so I still have some playing around to do.


I'm jealous. I tried both versions and can't get it to download my apps automatically... sitting here on the Google Play website doing it all manually









Oh well, I was up to like 175-200 apps so I guess it was time to clean em out.


----------



## nunyazz

You don't use TiBu?


----------



## ERIFNOMI

CC16177 said:


> I'm jealous. I tried both versions and can't get it to download my apps automatically... sitting here on the Google Play website doing it all manually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, I was up to like 175-200 apps so I guess it was time to clean em out.


I wouldn't mind if it didn't grab them all. It likes to restore some old apps that I've since uninstalled.


----------



## nunyazz

ERIFNOMI said:


> I wouldn't mind if it didn't grab them all. It likes to restore some old apps that I've since uninstalled.


That's why I use TiBu instead. Hate that you can't pick and choose which ones to auto-install.


----------



## miketoasty

Asked if I needed an umbrella for tomorrow and was prompted with "No the weather for tomorrow is expected to be 95 degrees and mostly sunny" pretty cool if you ask me. I asked it about getting some tomato soup delivered but sadly no response, just a web search.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

nunyazz said:


> That's why I use TiBu instead. Hate that you can't pick and choose which ones to auto-install.


I let it do it's thing then clean up with TiBu later. That way if I run out of time I still at least have the apps I need even if there are a few extras.


----------



## NatemZ

Haha setting an alarm via Voice command is epic


----------



## Barf

nunyazz said:


> You don't use TiBu?


I don't. No idea why, I need to try it already.


----------



## CC16177

nunyazz said:


> You don't use TiBu?


No... the last time I tried using it when I went to re-install my apps I had to press "OK" for each app as if I was manually installing an APK. It was annoying and I said screw it haha... have they changed that? I know you could run an install batch for all your backed up apps but last time I tried i still had to manually accept each one.


----------



## Barf

CC16177 said:


> No... the last time I tried using it when I went to re-install my apps I had to press "OK" for each app as if I was manually installing an APK. It was annoying and I said screw it haha... have they changed that? I know you could run an install batch for all your backed up apps but last time I tried i still had to manually accept each one.


I think the paid version probably eliminates this.


----------



## nunyazz

Barf said:


> I think the paid version probably eliminates this.


this ^^


----------



## miketoasty

Barf said:


> I think the paid version probably eliminates this.


It does, probably the main reason I bought it.


----------



## gwhiz377

Barf said:


> I think the paid version probably eliminates this.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
Yes the paid version gets rid of that. That alone made me buy it. So annoying to have to hit okay for each app.


----------



## theeo928

TIBU is great for saving progress in games, etc. that you don't want to lose when flashing. Even though it's a pain in the ass to get all my apps back after wiping, I like to at least get rid of a lot of the stuff that I don't use on a regular basis.


----------



## inline6power

Voice works great but will not open installed apps for me but works great for everything else

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nunyazz

inline6power said:


> Voice works great but will not open installed apps for me but works great for everything else
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I don't think that is a function of voice. Just doing searched and setting alarms, weather, etc.


----------



## shay d. life

Yeah, no applications yet. I tried to have it turn off wifi and a prompt showed that applications aren't in use...just yet.


----------



## inline6power

Shay D. Life said:


> Yeah, no applications yet. I tried to have it turn off wifi and a prompt showed that applications aren't in use...just yet.


Perfect thank you. Will be awesome once that get implemented in. It will really be a siri competitive player then

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shay d. life

No problem. Here's a screen of the actual response.








Sent from the trunk of my car. 
Now stop laughing and go get help!!!


----------



## ^Fs

"Edit Teams" is greyed out in the sports card settings . Anyone know how this is configured?


----------



## alatedseraph

its cause you dont have any teams chosen. either search for a team ( heard this from others ) or go to the example cards and edit from there


----------



## Turdbogls

^Fs said:


> "Edit Teams" is greyed out in the sports card settings . Anyone know how this is configured?


i think it is configured automatically....say you check on the yankees every day, it should learn that and have the info for you.

anyone know how to get it to respond to something like "how long will it take me to get home" or "get to work" 
i haven't navigated yet, so maybe that will pick it up automatically as well after a couple days.

I am liking the fact that "turn bluetooth/wi-fi on/off" may be coming soon. that would be cool.

i would still like "remind me to XXXXXXXX when i get home" type functionality


----------



## nunyazz

Yes, just say something like "Are the Yankee's playing tonight?" She will respond and give a card. Then the Yankee's will show up in the Teams list. 
But, It has to be a current event or schedule, you can't ask if the Jets are playing, that will get you a google search screen.


----------



## aydos

Is there a way to get it to save something in your calendar or check if you have anything on your calendar for a day?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nunyazz

aydos said:


> Is there a way to get it to save something in your calendar or check if you have anything on your calendar for a day?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not yet. You can set alarms.


----------



## ndwatkins

Well, my husband asked it, "Will I need pants today?" and it tried to set the alarm for "pants." Other than that, I'm very impressed with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Are we talking about the S Voice or is this a different app coming from JB (I haven't tried any JB ROMs yet)? If it's S Voice, which I hope, I've been looking for a thread like this to discuss a couple of odd behaviors.

Firstly, I tested it by saying "Remind me to pick up my son in 20 minutes." It automatically force-closes S Voice. So I tried different variations of x amount of minutes and kept getting the same FC. So I tried "Remind me to pick up my son in 1 hour." S Voice then says "Should I save the following task?" (shows what I set as task) and I said Save. Instead of saving it just says "Sorry, I could not save it."

So, I tried different reminders/task and continue to get the same "Sorry, I could not save it." response. What is the purpose of having reminders/tasks built in if it's not going to save it?

Secondly, I tried the Unlock lockscreen command with "Unlock" as a voice command and also "Hi, Galaxy." I tried it out and it never does anything.

If this is what I get then honestly it's no better than Skyvi in alpha-beta mode.


----------



## Droosh

Ask if you will need an umbrella tomorrow. Pretty cool.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

TheSwaggeR said:


> Are we talking about the S Voice or is this a different app coming from JB (I haven't tried any JB ROMs yet)? If it's S Voice, which I hope, I've been looking for a thread like this to discuss a couple of odd behaviors.
> 
> Firstly, I tested it by saying "Remind me to pick up my son in 20 minutes." It automatically force-closes S Voice. So I tried different variations of x amount of minutes and kept getting the same FC. So I tried "Remind me to pick up my son in 1 hour." S Voice then says "Should I save the following task?" (shows what I set as task) and I said Save. Instead of saving it just says "Sorry, I could not save it."
> 
> So, I tried different reminders/task and continue to get the same "Sorry, I could not save it." response. What is the purpose of having reminders/tasks built in if it's not going to save it?
> 
> Secondly, I tried the Unlock lockscreen command with "Unlock" as a voice command and also "Hi, Galaxy." I tried it out and it never does anything.
> 
> If this is what I get then honestly it's no better than Skyvi in alpha-beta mode.


This is for Google's new voice search.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jesusice

NatemZ said:


> Haha setting an alarm via Voice command is epic


It is. Just as it was on ICS. And I'm pretty sure GB. That is not a new JB feature.


----------



## Gerg04

Anyone able to get Google now to launch by speaking "Google"? Not working here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## justinpoiroux

Gerg04 said:


> Anyone able to get Google now to launch by speaking "Google"? Not working here.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I don't think that's what it means. It seems that having the mic on 24/7 waiting for you to say google would eat your battery alive.


----------



## Gerg04

justinpoiroux said:


> I don't think that's what it means. It seems that having the mic on 24/7 waiting for you to say google would eat your battery alive.


I agree... that's what confused me. anyone know what this means?

Also, when we're able to launch apps or launch songs from Music that ish is going to be tight.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ

jesusice said:


> It is. Just as it was on ICS. And I'm pretty sure GB. That is not a new JB feature.


Didnt say it was new. Its much cooler in JB and its hands free compared to ICS where you have to confirm it. I would say that justifies Epic.


----------



## icanhazdroid

Gerg04 said:


> I agree... that's what confused me. anyone know what this means?
> 
> Also, when we're able to launch apps or launch songs from Music that ish is going to be tight.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No that's exactly what it does. Open GoogleNow, then say 'Google'. Works for me


----------



## Gerg04

icanhazdroid said:


> No that's exactly what it does. Open GoogleNow, then say 'Google'. Works for me


Gotcha... need a hands free or shortcut to open Google now then. All this will come with the custom Roms.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz

.. just slide up from navigation icons and it pops up. How much more of a shortcut do you need?


----------



## NatemZ

nunyazz said:


> .. just slide up from navigation icons and it pops up. How much more of a shortcut do you need?


or wake the phone and slide the lock slider up. I agree. What more do we need?


----------



## goodspellar

If you say "Take me to _______" it will navigate you to the nearest _______

really cool. I said take me to chipotle it gave me navigation to the nearest chipotle


----------



## czeph

Gerg04 said:


> Also, when we're able to launch apps or launch songs from Music that ish is going to be tight.


I get it to launch songs by saying, "Play X". The first time it popped up the choice of Google Play or Browser. It IS tight.


----------



## aydos

You can say note to self and then whatever you want the note to be.

Then it will email you an audio clip of your note.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidmakespwn

It answers all kinds of "who is" questions such as "who is the manager of the Phillies" and "who is the CEO of Google"


----------



## BlackDobe

I asked it "Can you feel me in you" and it said no. Just like in real life.


----------



## Gerg04

nunyazz said:


> .. just slide up from navigation icons and it pops up. How much more of a shortcut do you need?


Was thinking like long press volume key? Especially when phone is locked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gerg04

czeph said:


> I get it to launch songs by saying, "Play X". The first time it popped up the choice of Google Play or Browser. It IS tight.


How did you get it to launch music? Just brings search results in browser.

Edit: Couldn't get artist and song, tried just the artist and it worked. Choice of Pandora, Music or YouTube.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans

Gerg04 said:


> How did you get it to launch music? Just brings search results in browser.
> 
> Edit: Couldn't get artist and song, tried just the artist and it worked. Choice of Pandora, Music or YouTube.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It seems very VERY picky. And you have to either say an artist or song, not both. I assume album works too. But regardless, it took quite a few tries to get it to launch right.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gerg04

blaineevans said:


> It seems very VERY picky. And you have to either say an artist or song, not both. I assume album works too. But regardless, it took quite a few tries to get it to launch right.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Either way, you said it earlier, it IS tight. All this sickness day 1 of an unreleased port of a .zip....imagine the possibilities.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## btucker2003

How are you getting it to talk to you? Mine just displays the info but no voice?


----------



## dehelflix

yeah, i have yet to hear google now talk..ive tried the same things spoken about in this thread... it just displays results.


----------



## alec534

Make sure you turn up the system volume in settings. Seems obvious, but that was my problem. Not with the rocker, in settings.


----------



## ml3000

Yeah, what is bugging me is not being able to schedule an appointment. I would really like to do that.


----------



## Mattseg

The suggestion on just asking for artist or song worked. I asked for "blue lines" by massive attack, but gave me hockey rules. I said play interpol and it did. When I did set alarm, that's what impressed me most... it knew to use clock or gentle alarm, and worked for both.


----------



## itch808

THIS IS AMAZING


----------



## blaineevans

Woke up this morning: Google.. is it going to rain today? "Yes, rain is expected in Vancouver."

*Grabs jacket with hood.


----------



## theeo928

"Show me pictures of cute cats" kept the gf occupied for a while


----------



## WoodroweBones

Mine doesnt talk to me either (volume all the way up) and when I ask about the weather it goes to Washington D.C. all the time even though my card shows my proper location (Winnipeg).

Also how do you set where "Home" or "Work" are?

EDIT: Oh and I cant start a search by saying "Google" either. I open Google Now then say "Google will I need an umbrella today" and nothing happens


----------



## AndroidChakra

WoodroweBones said:


> Mine doesnt talk to me either (volume all the way up) and when I ask about the weather it goes to Washington D.C. all the time even though my card shows my proper location (Winnipeg).
> 
> Also how do you set where "Home" or "Work" are?
> 
> EDIT: Oh and I cant start a search by saying "Google" either. I open Google Now then say "Google will I need an umbrella today" and nothing happens


1) Go to settings, volumes, and increase media sound. It doesn't work from the volume rocker.
2) Mine just learned where home/work were. Not sure how or why but it did.
3) You're doing it wrong. Launch Google Now. Wait a second then say "Google". If it doesn't work you're still doing it wrong.


----------



## theeo928

AndroidChakra said:


> 1) Go to settings, volumes, and increase media sound. It doesn't work from the volume rocker.
> 2) Mine just learned where home/work were. Not sure how or why but it did.
> 3) You're doing it wrong. Launch Google Now. Wait a second then say "Google". If it doesn't work you're still doing it wrong.


I've been trying to figure out the home/work thing. I'm guessing it's set by patterns, mine hasn't caught on yet.


----------



## AndroidChakra

theeo928 said:


> I've been trying to figure out the home/work thing. I'm guessing it's set by patterns, mine hasn't caught on yet.


A lot of the Google stuff is learned. Your home, work, favorite sports team(s), most contacted, favorite contacts, etc. If you want to take a look at what Google is collecting about you go to your dashboard: https://www.google.com/dashboard/


----------



## czeph

AndroidChakra said:


> If it doesn't work you're still doing it wrong.


Getting dangerously close to SteveJobs-speak, lol.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidChakra

czeph said:


> Getting dangerously close to SteveJobs-speak, lol.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


lol. Sometimes good advice is good advice. Even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## Chocu1a

You can tell it to show you videos of specific items & it will pull up a list from youtube. I tried Flaming Lips, Elton John, & specifically Elton John "Rocket Man", & it was 100% on spot every time.


----------



## Dogbird

I'm having trouble with some voice actions:

1) I ask it "What's the weather like tomorrow?" and it gives me weather data for Arlington, VA - I live in Central Maryland
2) When I ask "Where am I?" it does a Google search instead of pinpointing where I am
3) When I ask to navigate somewhere, it just brings up a Google search of "navigate to ______" instead of actually navigating

Any ideas how to fix?

VZW Galaxy Nexus - JD JellyBean v2


----------



## nunyazz

Dogbird said:


> I'm having trouble with some voice actions:
> 
> 1) I ask it "What's the weather like tomorrow?" and it gives me weather data for Arlington, VA - I live in Central Maryland
> 2) When I ask "Where am I?" it does a Google search instead of pinpointing where I am
> 3) When I ask to navigate somewhere, it just brings up a Google search of "navigate to ______" instead of actually navigating
> 
> Any ideas how to fix?
> 
> VZW Galaxy Nexus - JD JellyBean v2


Is your GPS on?


----------



## Dogbird

Yup - I even toggled it off and on + rebooted.
Navigation and Maps are working fine when I open them - I just can't utilize those voice actions for some reason


----------



## idefiler6

I've had that happen as well. Kind of annoying. It's got my location right, but if I ask if I need an umbrella today, it says yes. It's not raining today.


----------



## WoodroweBones

AndroidChakra said:


> 1) Go to settings, volumes, and increase media sound. It doesn't work from the volume rocker.
> 2) Mine just learned where home/work were. Not sure how or why but it did.
> 3) You're doing it wrong. Launch Google Now. Wait a second then say "Google". If it doesn't work you're still doing it wrong.


I had done all that. I did find what is probably the most common issue with everyones Google Now though... it ONLY works if your Device's language is set to "English (US)". Mine was set to English (Canada) and none of the voice stuff would work. As soon as you set it to English (US) you will have another option for "Hotword detection" that you can turn on for saying "Google" to start a command/search. It will also now let the phone talk back to you.

I suspect this is the issue with almost everyone in this thread


----------



## ArrTooDeeToo

A few I've found:

"What is the current time in (City)?" - Response: "The time in (City) is (Time)."








"What time does the sun set in (City)?" Response: "(Time)"








"Show me movie times for (Theater) in (City)" Response: none








Scroll down a bit


----------



## ArrTooDeeToo

And my favorites:

"Open webpage (Site name)" - Response: "Opening Webpage"








"Show stock quotes for (Company)" - Response: "(Company) closed Up/Down (points)"








"Translate (Word/Phrase) into (language)" - Response: none


----------



## ArrTooDeeToo

One more.

"What is the definition of (word)?" - Response: "(word) (Definition)"







"You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."


----------



## CPCookieMan

Advanced math is amazing on Google Now!


----------



## Acid'sMark

I really like having the ability to type actions into Google Now and not limited to using voice only like others.​I find it awkward to speak to your phone in front of others and think Google went the right way by keeping​my options open. The voice option is pretty nice while driving though.​


----------



## giannisgx89

Damn awesome stuff from google! well done!


----------



## nunyazz

I like the texting feature, which ICS had before but it looks much better now.

"Text Elizabeth, I will be there in 10 minutes."

Then a card pops up with the the contact and the text, <send text>


----------



## ArrTooDeeToo

"What is the exchange rate between (Currency X) and (Currency Y)?" - Response "(rate)"


----------



## walkingTarget

Definitions can be shortened

"define caustic"







Makes me wonder if any of other operators can be used.

Edit: Yes, indeed.

"stock google"








doh, already known


----------



## jTink

For those wondering how to set Home and Work locations...

Location history needs to be enabled. You will be prompted during the first step.

1. Open maps and select Location History from the drop down menu in the upper left. 
2. Once location history opens up, hit the menu button in the bottom right to see the options to change home/work locations.


----------



## ownthesky

Argh none of the internal commands (text, play song, set alarm) work on my Galaxy Nexus. Is there a limitation for Canadians?


----------



## rman18

ownthesky said:


> Argh none of the internal commands (text, play song, set alarm) work on my Galaxy Nexus. Is there a limitation for Canadians?


Change your language to English (U S)


----------



## ownthesky

rman18 said:


> Change your language to English (U S)


Ahhh I see the problem: my entire system language must be English (US), not just Google Now's language.


----------



## smk582

I've got the command "Remind me to call Cheryl tomorrow at 1pm" to automatically set an alarm for me with the title "Call Cheryl tomorrow"


----------



## Nuance

Hopefully with the "official" release in July (unless Verizon holds it up) we'll get the ability to add calendar events by saying something like "add calendar event for Wednesday July 4th at 1:00 p.m: Leave for Brewer game." That's the only thing that I think is missing that is extremely important.


----------



## ArrTooDeeToo

This one was on Droid-Life today.

"Do a barrel roll" - Response: none














"What is the loneliest number?" - Response: "The loneliest number is one."








"What is the meaning of life, the universe and everything?" - "The meaning of life, the universe and everything is 42."


----------



## huffers

It can do complex math questions as well









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trammell

theeo928 said:


> "Show me pictures of cute cats" kept the gf occupied for a while


;( I tried to ask it to show me pictures of nude women no such luck.


----------



## Trammell

Question: "Where can I get some pizza delivered from?"


----------



## nunyazz

Trammell said:


> ;( I tried to ask it to show me pictures of nude women no such luck.


Ask, Show me pictures of Kate Upton GQ edition...


----------

